# Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen



## MrMorgan (8. November 2014)

*Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

moin,

hat wer von euch das Enthoo Luxe und zusätzliche LED STreifen von Phanteks verbaut? Wenn ja wo habt ihr die denn verklebt? Als ich den jetzt heute einbauen wollte musste ich irgendwie feststellen, das überall irgendwas im weg ist um die an gehäuserand zu verkleben (Lüfter Vorne, Lüfter hinten, oben sind Nieten im weg und unten vor der Netzteilabdeckung ist ja auch Banane....). Hab das jetzt im MOment am Gehäusedeckel verklebt praktisch um das SIchtfenster. Ist natürlich total Banane wenn ich ejtzt mal Gehäuseabdeckung öffnen müsste. Deshalb würde mich jettz mal INteressieren wo ihr das (falls vorhanden) befestigt habt...

So ist der Tower ja ecth super, aber da hätte man auch mal dran denken können Seitens Phanteks...


----------



## kossmann (21. November 2014)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ggf. hilft dieses Vido https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7WPFS3oKYQ.

Da du das Gehäuse hast, kann ich aber eventuell eine passende Frage loswerden: Wenn du am Taster eine LED-Farbe einstellst und den Computer dann ausschaltest... leuchten die LEDs nach dem nächsten Einschalten wieder in der zuletzt eingestellten Farbe? Kann man also einmalig seine Wunschfarbe einstellen, die dann immer wieder nach dem Einschalten leuchtet?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2014)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Einfach mit Kabelbinder irgendwo befestigen.
Die kannst du ja legen wie du willst.


----------



## ValarDohaeris (29. November 2014)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



kossmann schrieb:


> Ggf. hilft dieses Vido https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7WPFS3oKYQ.


Das Video bringt leider gaaaar nichts! Gerade wenns interessant werden würde, blenden sie aus


----------



## kossmann (30. November 2014)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wie sieht es denn mit meiner Frage "leuchten die LEDs nach dem nächsten Einschalten wieder in der zuletzt eingestellten Farbe" aus?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Natürlich tun sie das. Wäre auch bescheuert wenn nicht.


----------



## G0EKI (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Weiß jemand ob man die LED-Beleuchtung ganz ausschalten kann?


----------



## xHaru (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wenn dus geschickt machst und den Streifen bis ganz an die Kante packst, dann geht das locker. Hab mir für mein Pro sogar n Third-Party LED-Band geholt bzw. das vorhandene verbaut. Um die Nieten usw. rum verlegt. Übrigens meine ich mit Nieten die Plastikpins vom Deckel. Das Case an sich ist ja sehr modular.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Hab das 2Meter-Kit verbaut- Es wird einfach in den "Kreislauf" eingebaut, also dazwischengeklemmt. Zurechtstutzen ist nicht. 
Klebt gut - gut genug um auch  scharfe Ecken zu kleben ohne das sich die LED-Leiste löst. 
Und das Zeugs ist pervers hell, richtig pervers. Etwa 4x so hart wie die aussen-LED. 

Blau/Violett hat einen UV-Effekt:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABdg/xEI5SVDbHjA/w1175-h882-no/DSC_0359.jpg

Der Rest sieht normal aus:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABbQ/Yq8g7WSIgLY/w1175-h882-no/DSC_0347.jpg
Aber wie bereits gesagt, pervers hell. Die Bilder wurden noch mit der Smartphone-cam gemacht, die war da dezent überfordert mit dem Licht^^

P.S.:
Ganz ausschalten geht, aber nur komplett mit der Aussenbeleuchtung - einfach lange drücken den Schalter.


----------



## G0EKI (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Okay danke, habe noch eine Frage und zwar.. ist das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe ein big oder ein midi tower?

Bei mindfactory wird es unter der Kategorie midi tower angezeigt, aber im Namen steht big tower.
62482 - Phanteks Enthoo Luxe mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne


----------



## cryon1c (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Es ist ein "full" Tower. 
Etwas größer als die üblichen MidiTower, für nen BigTower reichts nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



G0EKI schrieb:


> Okay danke, habe noch eine Frage und zwar.. ist das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe ein big oder ein midi tower?



Das Enthoo Primo ist der Big Tower. Das Luxe ist so einer Art zwischending. Für Big Tower reicht es nicht aber etwas größer als ein Standard Midi tower.


----------



## kossmann (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Kennt eigentlich jemand einen schönen Untertisch-Halter für das Enthoo Luxe, bei dem man auch das offene Fenster weiter betrachten kann?


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Bau dir eine Webcam ein.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich würde es neben den Tisch hinstellen oder direkt drauf. Auch wenn ich hier Platzprobleme habe - sieht einfach zu gut aus^^


----------



## G0EKI (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Bei mir geht das nicht, wenn ich ihn auf den Tisch stellen würde, dann hätte ich fast keinen Platz mehr, und das Sichtfenster würde ich auch nicht mehr sehen


----------



## ValarDohaeris (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab das 2Meter-Kit verbaut- Es wird einfach in den "Kreislauf" eingebaut, also dazwischengeklemmt. Zurechtstutzen ist nicht.
> Klebt gut - gut genug um auch  scharfe Ecken zu kleben ohne das sich die LED-Leiste löst.
> Und das Zeugs ist pervers hell, richtig pervers. Etwa 4x so hart wie die aussen-LED.
> 
> ...


Dank dir für diese informative Meldung, besonders was die Bilder betrifft. Sieht wirklich krass hell aus. Kann man das irgendwie dimmen? Irgendwas dazwischen klemmen? Regelung? Weil ich muss zugeben: dauerhaft so grell müsste es nun wahrlich nicht sein ... ohne dass ichs unbedingt ausschalten wollen würde.
Und wenn ich dich grad so erwische: meinst du, du könntest hier mal vorbeischauen? Wär super


----------



## Thaurial (20. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die mitgelieferten Lüfter von Phantek ausreichend / qualitativ gut sind?


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Die sind bei 12 Volt sehr laut.


----------



## Thaurial (20. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind bei 12 Volt sehr laut.



verdammt -  naja ich werds wohl einfach testen -  die weißen wings sehen halt auch schön aus in dem weißen gehäuse. ein paar Noiseblocker hab ich noch da, sonst müssen die rein.

und der 200er Front? is der auch laut?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Der ist auch laut. Den würde ich gegen zwei 140mm Lüfter tauschen.


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

So,
das CASE ist jetzt da und fast alle Komponenten an Ihrem rechten Platz. Das LED Kit hatte Mindfactory wohl nicht vorrätig und wird nachgeliefert.

Ich muss sagen ein schönes case, mit sehr vielen nützlichen funktionen. Gefällt mir TOP. Man müsste die Beleuchtung noch dimmen können. Direkt neben dem Monitor würde es mich stören.


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Das Case ist GEIL.

Aber warte erstmal bis das LED Kit ankommt. Wenn dir die Standardbeleuchtung schon zu hell ist, wird dich das zusätzliche Kit komplett aus den Socken hauen. Ich hab das 2m Teil hier verbaut, das leuchtet wie n Weinachtsbaum xD
Wenns auf dem Tisch steht, haste Pech, die  Beleuchtung wird sich im Monitor spiegeln oder dich blenden. Unterm Tisch siehts aber gut aus, deswegen ist meine Kiste jetzt auch unten.


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Case ist GEIL.
> 
> Aber warte erstmal bis das LED Kit ankommt. Wenn dir die Standardbeleuchtung schon zu hell ist, wird dich das zusätzliche Kit komplett aus den Socken hauen. Ich hab das 2m Teil hier verbaut, das leuchtet wie n Weinachtsbaum xD
> Wenns auf dem Tisch steht, haste Pech, die  Beleuchtung wird sich im Monitor spiegeln oder dich blenden. Unterm Tisch siehts aber gut aus, deswegen ist meine Kiste jetzt auch unten.



Das 1m Band ist unterwegs zu mir. Ich habe das case auch nicht auf dem Tisch stehen - wollte das nur für Leute schreiben die sich das Case ggf zulegen möchten und die Info noch nicht haben.

passt nicht 100%ig hier in den Thread, aber verwendest du den Lüfter Hub? Ich habe auf dem Asus P6T SE nur 1xCPU Fan Slot (Zudem 1xPWR_FAN + 2xCHA_FAN) 

Bin nicht sicher ob ich den CPU FAN verwenden soll um alle Lüfter im Gehäuse anzusteuern.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



Thaurial schrieb:


> So,
> das CASE ist jetzt da und fast alle Komponenten an Ihrem rechten Platz. Das LED Kit hatte Mindfactory wohl nicht vorrätig und wird nachgeliefert.



Was für ein LED Kit?


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich denke auch nach mein Thermaltake Chaser A31 gegen eine Enthoo Luxe zu tauschen. 
Bloß würde ich meine eigene RGB LED Steuerung verwenden (ähnlich wie die für die LED's aus dem Baumarkt etc)
Weiß jemand was für ein anschluss die gehäuse eigenen LED'a haben oder ob man andere LED Streifen an den Platz der Originalen hinkleben kann? also die ausen am Rand.

Von wo habt ihr das Gehäuse bestellt?


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was für ein LED Kit?



Es gibt von Phanteks ein LED Kit in 1 oder 2m Länge, Multicolor LED (10 Farben sinds glaub ich). Angeschlossen wird es an das Steuerungsmodul was neben dem Reset-Button sitzt (doofer Platz, hab schon paar mal den PC neu gestartet statt LED Farbe zu wechseln^^).  Wird einfach dazwischengeklemmt und kostet glaub ich um die 25€ für 2m (teuer, aber wat solls). 

Und zu dem Hub - habsch verwendet, aktuell nicht weil ich a) die Aerocool Touch Lüftersteuerung drin habe und b) das Motherboard von ASUS recht gute Lüftereinstellungen im BIOS bietet sowie mehr als genug Lüfteranschlüsse.

Edit:

Ob du eine custom LED-Steuerung für die verbauten Streifen benutzen kannst - ich würde es lassen. In dem Gehäuse ist so viel Platz, da kannste die hauseigenen LED Streifen inc. Steuerung drin lassen und deine eigenen extra verbauen. Sparst dir nen haufen Bastelarbeit. Die Anschlüsse für die LED-Streifen sehen aus wie Lüfteranschlüsse, ob sie aber passen, habsch nicht geprüft. 

Ich hab das Gehäuse bei mir im Laden um die Ecke gekauft, gesehen und verliebt. Konnte nicht ohne nach Hause gehen, so hab ich die fette Kiste heimgeschleppt 
Ansonsten: Caseking. Sie sind die einzigen die ALLE Produkte von Phanteks anbieten und sie haben mit die besten Preise dafür. Das Pro gabs zu Weinachten bei denen für 79,90€ - wer da nicht zugegriffen hat, war blöd xD


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich will bloß so effekta haben etc, für alle LED's am ganzen Gehäse gleichzeitig.

Könntest du vielleicht ein Foto machen und probieren ob es ein Lüfteranschluss ist?

währe echt nett!

Hab das Gehäuse noch nicht in echt gesehen aber habe mich alleine schon von den Bildern her verliebt 

Edit: und Wie stehts mit Mindfactory?  da gabs doch dieses Midnight shopping, also ohne versandkosten nach 12uhr oder irre ich mich?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt von Phanteks ein LED Kit in 1 oder 2m Länge, Multicolor LED (10 Farben sinds glaub ich). Angeschlossen wird es an das Steuerungsmodul was neben dem Reset-Button sitzt (doofer Platz, hab schon paar mal den PC neu gestartet statt LED Farbe zu wechseln^^).  Wird einfach dazwischengeklemmt und kostet glaub ich um die 25€ für 2m (teuer, aber wat solls).



Ich weiß, ich hab 1 Meter bei mir liegen und brauche den nicht.
Ich dachte nur, dass es noch andere gibt.


----------



## kossmann (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Edit: und Wie stehts mit Mindfactory?  da gabs doch dieses Midnight shopping, also ohne versandkosten nach 12uhr oder irre ich mich?



Cool, wusste ich nicht, Danke! Hier dafür die Infos: Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware,


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ja ich bin eher Caseking-Fan, Mindfactory - schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hab auch noch meinen alten Stammladen der gar keine Versandkosten ab 50€ berechnet, der hat aber vieles nicht da, weil klein. 

Und was die Kits angeht - gibt nur einen in 2 verschiedenen Längen. Hab die 2m hier, die sind schon fast zu lang, aber ich wollte ja unbedingt nen Weihnachtsbaum haben^^

Ich würde wegen der LED-Steuerung direkt bei Phanteks nachfragen, ist am einfachsten und die wissen mehr.


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich habe bei Mindfactory und midnightshopping bestellt. war am günstigsten für das enthoo luxe white + 1m LED Streifen.

79€ für das schwarze war schon ein hammer preis, finde ich. Selbst für die 140€ (white) fand ichs jetzt noch okay. Wie gesagt ist nur bisl blech, aber die unzähligen Kabeldurchgänge und durchdachten Variationen des Cases sind echt gut.

@meik: wovon genau möchtest Du ein Foto?


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

79€ für's Enthoo Luxe?
Oder für's Enthoo Pro?


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

@Thaurial: Von dem Anschluss, mit dem die original LED's an die Steuerung angeschlossen sind. bzw ob dieser anschluss ein Lüfteranschluss ist.

Er meint das Entho Pro


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



MrLoL1 schrieb:


> 79€ für's Enthoo Luxe?
> Oder für's Enthoo Pro?



Japp das Pro natürlich. Wobei für jemanden der etwas Geld sparen möchte m.E. kein Grund gegen das Pro spricht. Daher habe ich diese mal gleichgesetzt 

@ Meik: Hier ist der Anschluss für die Erweiterung (mit der Lupe 4 POL schön zu sehen) : Amazon.com: Phanteks Multi-Color LED Strips 1 Meter Enthoo Luxe Case Upgrade (PH-LEDKT_M1): Computers & Accessories

Ich kann heute Abend mal schauen ob man die Rückseite des Schalter bzw der LEd Steuerung knipsen kann


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ja, habe selbst das Pro, Total Geil! 
Ist bei dir das Sichtfenster auch getönt?


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Ja, habe selbst das Pro, Total Geil!
> Ist bei dir das Sichtfenster auch getönt?



Jawohl


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

@Thaurial: Vielen dank für den Link. Sieht aber eher nicht wirklich nach PWM Lüfter, aber denkst du, du kannst trotzdem mal versuchen ob ein Lüfteranschluss dran passen würde?
Echt nett von dir danke!


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

An die LED Strips kannst du keinen Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Hm Schade sonst hätte ich einfach von einem alten PWM Lüster das Kabel umgelötet 

Muss ich wohl eine alternative suchen wenn ich das Gehäuse da hab.


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wie gesagt, wenn man passende Anschlüsse/Stecker findet, dürfte sich da was löten lassen. Sind ja 12V die da anliegen, nix besonders verrücktes. Ob die Steuerung aber mitspielt, ist ne andere Sache. Ich würde das originale Kit kaufen, es blinkt zwar nicht und ist auch kein RGB, nur Multicolor, aber sieht schön aus und spart einem Arbeit. 
Gerade das stark getönte Fenster schreit nach anständiger Beleuchtung, weil man sonst nüscht sieht was nicht leuchtet^^

Ich hab mich schon im Laden in das Teil verknallt, wusste nicht von diesem Modell, hatte damals nur das Primo gesehen und befummelt, was mir da n zacken zu viel war. Es sollte ein full tower werden. Kurz mal in den Laden gelatscht, die Front erkannt und erstmal mit breitem Grinsen meine knappen 150€ hingelegt


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Die Streifen sind ganz normale 12V RGB Streifen. Diese möchte ich dann mit der anderen RGB Steuerung auch steuern. Stark genug werden diese Trotzdem Leuchten 

Ich habe kein problem mit der arbeit, spiele gerne rum mit technik und löten tu ich auch gerne 
muss dnn wohl bloß einen bestimmten stecker finden oder die normalen LED's die ich schon habe benutzen und die originalen aus den seiten ausbauen (geht das überhaupt?)


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich habs noch net probiert, aber das gesamte Gehäuse lässt sich zerlegen, die LED-Streifen kriegt man auch raus 
Die Stromversorgung der LED-Streifen geht aber über die Steuerungseinheit, die gleichzeitig ein Steuerungssignal raussendet. Muss man sehen wie das gemacht wird. 
Ansonsten: Molex oder SATA-power "missbrauchen" für die 12V und gut ist.

Wer sich beim basteln wohl fühlt, für den ist das Gehäuse genial. Gugg dir das Teil mal genau an, da stecken einige nette Ideen drin und da alles verschraubt ist, lässt sich alles zerlegen ohne z.B. Nieten durchbohren zu müssen^^
Der Zusammenbau ist bei diesem Gehäuse extrem befriedigend wenn man da ein frisches System installiert oder auch nur nen Radi tauscht. Und erst bei fetten Komponenten zeigt sich wie durchdacht es wirklich ist. 
Das einzige was ich vermisse, ist der 480mm Radi-support oben, da gehen nur 420 rein... Obwohl das auch genug ist


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Die Steuerungseinheit nimmt ihren strom letztenendlich auch über SATA-power stecker.

Mein aufbau momentan ist: Molex-> Molex-Kabel-> Hohlstecker mit zwei kabelbuchsen-> Normales RGB LED Steuerungsgerät mit 4pin-> LED's

Und so kann ich die LED's mit einer normalen 44Key RGB Fernbedienung steuern.
aber solang man alles ausbaun kann geht alles


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ja dann hängst du deine Konstruktion wieder an Molex und gut ist. Die Frage ist halt ob das so passt in die Seiten vom Luxe 
Also nachmessen vor dem ausbauen^^


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Passen tut es bloß muss ich halt schauen ob ich irgendwie einen Stecker für die LED's auftreiben kann oder meine eigenen LED's benutze


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Vielleicht hilft das Bild


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das Bild



Danke für das Foto 
Sieht echt nach einem Random Stecker aus, zumindest kenne ich keinen ähnlichen :I

Aber warum sind zwei solche Stecker auch am Power-Knopf drann? o.O


----------



## Thaurial (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

3 Stecker gesamt:
1x Power Switch
1x Beleuchtung
1x HDD LED

PS: Die Lüfter sind nicht das wahre, die werd ich gegen 3 Noisblocker tauschen die ich aus dem alten Chassis habe


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter von Phanteks haben ordentlich Airflow, sind aber nicht leise. Die muss man drosseln, sie kühlen aber recht gut. Aber kein Vergleich zu Noiseblockern oder guten Silent-Lüftern, das ist neben dem leicht zerkratzenden Fenster auch das einzige was man den Phanteks-Gehäusen ankreiden könnte ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Also ich habe mal den Phanteks Support angeschrieben per mail und innerhalb einer stunde eine antwort bekommen.

Die stecker de LED's sind JST SM-4polig
Kabelset 4-pin JST SM Stecker + Buchse: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Gruß


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ein hoch auf Phanteks 
Damit kann die Bastelstunde losgehen, wenn die Teile von Amazon ankommen 
Wobei ich 5€ für 2x15cm schon für arg teuere Kabel halte


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ja es ist Teuer, deswegen muss ich noch eine Alternative finden....
Aber ja wenn dann das Gehäuse da ist dann wird wieder gebastelt xD
Versand kostet auch noch mal 3€...


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Frag noch mal lieb bei Phanteks an, die werden bestimmt was haben was man käuflich erwerben kann. Oder sie haben einen Tipp wo es was gibt, eventuell nur die Stecker einzeln.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Habe sie mal angeschrieben, jetzt heißts auf antwort warten


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich kann dir noch den Tipp geben, bei Caseking anzufragen. Die haben eigentlich so ziemlich alles da was zu verrückt für andere PC-Läden ist. Eventuell wissen die mehr oder haben sogar was da.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Also Phanteks antwortet nur zwei mal das sie die die Stecker nicht verkaufen xD

Bei Caseking einfach anrufen ober haben die auch eine EMail adresse?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wenn du schon dabei bist -- frag mal nach, was ein neues Frontteil bei denen kostet.


----------



## cryon1c (26. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du schon dabei bist -- frag mal nach, was ein neues Frontteil bei denen kostet.



Was haste mit der Front gemacht? Das ist doch Alu, sollte recht robust sein 

Und Caseking hat auch eine E-Mail Adresse, anrufen würde ich bei solch speziellen Anfragen nicht - da wird man eh an die E-Mail verwiesen weil die am Telefon nicht viel damit anfangen können xD


----------



## Thaurial (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Mein MB kommt mit der Lüftersteuerung wohl nicht richtig klar - die Lüfter rennen über den Verteiler viel zu schnell


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Naja das verteilt nur das Signal wenn der Strom nicht angeschlossen ist. Da kann nix falsch sein, was reinkommt, kommt auch raus.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Also Phanteks so wie auch Caseking meinten, dass sie mir nicht weiterhelfen können...
Schade ich muss mich wohl weiter umschauen.

Gehäuse wurde heute bezahlt und sollte nächste Woche ankommen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Welcher Shop? Mindfactory oder Caseking?
Bei Caseking könnte das schon morgen bei dir stehen, die sind sehr flott


----------



## meik19081999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Welcher Shop? Mindfactory oder Caseking?
> Bei Caseking könnte das schon morgen bei dir stehen, die sind sehr flott



Bei Mindfactory, da die Versandkosten ab 0Uhr wegfallen.

Solang die nicht vor Geldeingang versenden würde es auch von Caseking nicht morgen da stehen 
Es wird nämlich überwiesen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Hehe für die Zeit die Banken brauchen, kann der Laden ja nix^^
Ich kann dir aber sagen das die Verpackung bei Phanteks bissl sehr dünn ausfällt, es könnte Transportschäden geben. Das habsch fast vergessen ^^ Dem Gehäuse sollte nicht viel passieren, aber es kann sein das es was kleines abkriegt.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hehe für die Zeit die Banken brauchen, kann der Laden ja nix^^
> Ich kann dir aber sagen das die Verpackung bei Phanteks bissl sehr dünn ausfällt, es könnte Transportschäden geben. Das habsch fast vergessen ^^ Dem Gehäuse sollte nicht viel passieren, aber es kann sein das es was kleines abkriegt.



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass nichts passiert den auf sowas kann ich bei einem 130€ Case nur allergisch reagieren 
Hab dann wenigstens etwas zu tun während den Osterferien 
Bilder mach ich dann auch, falls jemand will 

habe noch 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm bestellt.
werde meine alten 2 140mm Silent Wings 2 Weiter verwenden.
Sind die Phanteks Lüfter gedrosselt leise? Habe ja schon eine Lüftersteuerung die ich weiter verwenden will.

Kennt jemand ein gutes externes DVD Laufwerk? möchte mein altes nicht weiter verwenden xD


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Mach lieber nen Modding-Blog/Thread wenn das eh geplant ist. Bildchen von den Phanteks-Gehäusen gibts wie Sand am Meer ^^

Bei mir sieht das eigentlich so aus:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABhE/1Ovk156uTvk/w1337-h889-no/DSC_0195.JPG

Aber da man reviews schreibt und das Zeugs auch testen muss, siehts halt auch mal so aus:
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABkc/XUuBL7KW7b4/w1337-h889-no/DSC_0552.JPG

Oben ist mein 360er Radi, unten testweise die Kraken X61 von NZXT noch mitm Aufkleber 

Und da sieht man auch nen Teil von dem 2m langen LED-Streifen. Das geht von hinten bei den 5,25" Laufwerken los, kommt hinten beim 4Pin CPU Stecker raus, geht 1x vorne am Gehäuse lang um die gesamte Konstruktion und das Ende is aufm 2en Bild zu sehen. 
Blöderweise will sich die dicke LED-Leiste nicht so biegen und vor allem nicht gut kleben bleiben, um das kleine Fenster mit dem Phanteks-Logo zu beleuchten, lang genug ist das Teil ja.. aber 180° mag es nicht so, fällt ab xD

So siehts im Endeffekt aus:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABdU/KaPOw3Pwwx4/w1185-h889-no/DSC_0358.jpg

Den Aufkleber muss ich noch runterreissen, der passt nich xD


----------



## meik19081999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Warum den die 120mm?  sind zwar wirklich tolle Lüfter aber warum kein 420er Radi 

Wasserkühlung will ich auch aber bevor ich Geld für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeb hole ich mir lieber eine neue Grafikkarte, da so eine WaKü nicht billig ist.


----------



## cryon1c (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Warum den die 120mm?  sind zwar wirklich tolle Lüfter aber warum kein 420er Radi
> 
> Wasserkühlung will ich auch aber bevor ich Geld für eine Wasserkühlung ausgeb hole ich mir lieber eine neue Grafikkarte, da so eine WaKü nicht billig ist.



Hehe ich hab hier ne Frankenstein-WaKü.

Das ist eine Raijintek Triton mit nem 360er Radi draufgeschnallt. Der is schön dick und hält meine CPU ganz gut auf angenehmen Temperaturen. Preislich war das: 80€ für die Triton, 45 der Radi, 15 für Mayhems X1 Fluid & eben die Noiseblocker Lüfter. + Kleinkrempel wie Fittings, Schläuche blah.
Der Radi war gerade im Angebot, da konnte ich net wiederstehen. Ich weiß das auch ein 420er reingeht, der ist mir da aber doch zu breit 
Das hat auch den Sinn dahinter, ich will die WaKü im "All in One"-Format behalten, da dieses System für Reviews gebraucht wird. Wieviel Spaß es macht, eine komplette Custom-WaKü rauszureissen paar mal die Woche, kann man sich denken. So lange ich keine open testbench mit nem 2en System habe, kommt kein Vollausbau mit H2O in Frage, das wäre sinnlos. Irgendwann soll die Kiste aber fertig werden, da kommt ein custom loop rein, höchstwarscheinlich ne Titan X unter Wasser (oder vll was von AMD wenn die es mal gebacken kriegen Nvidia zu schlagen was Leistung angeht, und zwar deutlich).

P.S. die 120er Lüfter haben sich als ein Segen rausgestellt, da ich damit viele All in One Wasserkühlungen testen kann wie die sich anstellen wenn die Lüfter mal etwas mehr als 1€ das Stück kosten. Und die meisten sind mit 120mm bestückt, nur die Kraken die ich da hab, hat 140er.


----------



## Thaurial (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Zum Lüfter-Hub:

- Wenn man SATA Power anschließt laufen die auf volle Power?
- Wenn man den 4 PIN auf CPU_FAN legt, sollte die Drehzahl (und der SAFT) komplett vom MOBO kommen oder?

Beides zusammen sollte nicht gemacht werden oder?


----------



## meik19081999 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich werde sehr warscheinlich meine eigenen LED's verbauen, welche 60LED's pro Meter haben.
Im Moment sieht allew so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann kann ich mit Fernbedienung alle Farben/Effekte umstellen

Habe hier zwar keine Anleitung, aber würde der CPU_PWM nicht ein bisschen zu wenig strom für 6 Lüfter lieferen? also ich dachte es muss beides angeschlossen werden, einmal CPU_PWM für das steuerungssignal und einmal SATA für den strom.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was haste mit der Front gemacht? Das ist doch Alu, sollte recht robust sein



Bei mir ist ein LED Strip defekt und Caseking kriegt den Arsch nicht aus dem Sofa.


----------



## DARPA (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wird das Luxe mit 1 oder 2 SSD Brackets ausgeliefert?


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Es hat 2.


----------



## DARPA (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

thx


----------



## Watertouch (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wo liegen eigentlich die Unterschiede zu dem Enthoo Pro? Möchte mir vielleicht das Pro kaufen, aber das Luxe interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Das Luxe hat mehr Platz unterm Deckel und hat eben die LED Leisten.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Wobei man aber getrost auf die LED-Funzeln verzichten könnte.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Du kannst sie ja abschalten.


----------



## TheNyan (15. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu dem Lüfter Hub. Das asrock h97 pro4 hat ja einen pwm cpu_fan richtig? Den Hub schließe ich aber an einen pwm Cha Fan an oder? Und der Cpu kühler dann ganz normal in den Cpu fan 1? Wofür ist dieser pwr fan?


----------



## DARPA (16. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Der Lüfterhub wird eingangsseitig an den 4-Pin CPU Fan aufm Mainboard angeschlossen. Alle Lüfter inkl. CPU Lüfter werden dann an die Ausgänge des Hubs angeschlossen. 

Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Regelung über das Hub nicht mit allen Lüfter Modellen zufriedenstellend funktioniert. Ich würde es immer vorziehen, alle Lüfter direkt am Mainboard anschließen, solange dieses eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung im Bios anbietet.


----------



## kossmann (16. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Den CPU-Lüfter auch über den Hub??? Ohne das Gehäuse schon zu haben, würde ich den/die CPU-Lüfter immer an die CPU-Steuerung des Mainboards anschließen und die Gehäuse-Lüfter (relativ unabhängig) über den Hub (wenn nicht genügend Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard vorhanden) an einen eigenen Anschluss.


----------



## Thaurial (16. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



kossmann schrieb:


> Den CPU-Lüfter auch über den Hub??? Ohne das Gehäuse schon zu haben, würde ich den/die CPU-Lüfter immer an die CPU-Steuerung des Mainboards anschließen und die Gehäuse-Lüfter (relativ unabhängig) über den Hub (wenn nicht genügend Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard vorhanden) an einen eigenen Anschluss.



lad dir mal das manual runter. Ja der cpu lüfter soll ans hub. Die steuerung kommt ja vom mb. 

Teste es am besten mal aus. Ich hab nen alpenföhn k2 dran.  Da der 2 lüfter hat, ist die steuerung übers mb und y-kabel schon doof


----------



## kossmann (16. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Das mag sein, aber macht das (unabhängig betrachtet) Sinn? In meinen Augen gibt es keinen "absolut direkten" Zusammenhang zwischen CPU-Temperatur und Temperatur im Gehäuse... UND STOPP - hier korrigiere ich mich (mitten im Schreiben) selbst: Welche Temperatur soll sonst gemessen werden? Richtig, es gibt nur CPU und GPU. Daher macht es doch Sinn, die Gehäuse-Lüfter parallel zu dem/den CPU-Lüfter(n) hoch zu drehen, wenn die CPU-Temperatur steigt. Ich nehme alles zurück


----------



## DARPA (16. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Richtig erkannt.   Selbst wenn die Gehäuselüfter direkt am Mainboard hängen, werden diese über die CPU Temp geregelt.


----------



## kossmann (16. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Da ich momentan immer noch ein gutes Mainboard suche und dies bis jetzt auch ein Faktor war: Es ist völlig egal, wie viele PWM-Anschlüsse das Mainboard hat... einer reicht, wenn man einen PWM-Hub (wie beim Enthoo Luxe) nutzt, welcher selbst genügend Anschlüsse für alle Lüfter hat!?


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Auch ohne Hub reicht generell ein PWM Anschluss, nämlich für den CPU Kühler. Als Gehäuselüfter kann man auch normale 3 Pin Modelle nehmen und diese ans Mainboard anstöpseln.
Wenn man jedoch nur PWM Lüfter einsetzen will, ist so ein Hub hilfreich, ja.


----------



## Thaurial (17. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



kossmann schrieb:


> Da ich momentan immer noch ein gutes Mainboard suche und dies bis jetzt auch ein Faktor war: Es ist völlig egal, wie viele PWM-Anschlüsse das Mainboard hat... einer reicht, wenn man einen PWM-Hub (wie beim Enthoo Luxe) nutzt, welcher selbst genügend Anschlüsse für alle Lüfter hat!?



Na das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Es ist ohne Hub schon hilfreich, wenn man neben dem CPU_PWM noch einen PWM für einen 2ten CPU_PWR Lüfter hat. Einige Kühlmethoden erfordern mehrere Lüfter, z.b große Luftkühler oder AOI Lösungen für Pumpe + Lüfter o.ä

Ich glaube aber die meisten mordernen Boards haben dies bereit berücksichtigt.

@ DARPA, wie meinst du das mit nur PWM  Lüfter? Der Hub hat doch nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse.

BILD


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



Thaurial schrieb:


> @ DARPA, wie meinst du das mit nur PWM  Lüfter? Der Hub hat doch nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse.
> 
> BILD



Oh, das war mir nicht klar. Dann ist das Ding ja noch sinnloser ?!


P.S. Heute kommt ein Luxe bei mir an. Ik froi mir schon


----------



## Thaurial (17. April 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



DARPA schrieb:


> Oh, das war mir nicht klar. Dann ist das Ding ja noch sinnloser ?!
> 
> 
> P.S. Heute kommt ein Luxe bei mir an. Ik froi mir schon



Würd ich so nicht sagen. du kannst halt ausgehend von deiner CPU Fan Steuerung die CASE Belüftung durch mehrere 3PIN Lüfter mitsteuern. Entweder, weil man nicht so viele 3PIN auf dem Board hat, oder weil man es ordentlich über den HUB Kanalisieren möchte.

Man muss den HUB ja auch nicht verwenden -  wenn man nicht so viele Lüfter im Case hat.




DARPA schrieb:


> P.S. Heute kommt ein Luxe bei mir an. Ik froi mir schon



Viel Spass beim Basteln, kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es Spaß macht daran zu arbeiten. Pass bei den Seitenteilen beim Abstellen bisl auf, da Platz der Lack sehr schnell ab an den Kanten.


----------



## kossmann (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Um noch mal auf die LEDs zurück zu kommen... Der Preis für 1m Original-LEDs für den Innenraum ist ja gewaltig überzogen. Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass ein handelsüblicher LED-Strip Typ 5050 auch funktioniert und man nur den Anschluss selber basteln/löten/fummeln muss?

Ich habe noch einige Meter im Keller liegen, bestelle mir mal den passenden Stecker (z.B. 4-Pin JST SM Plug Receptacle Cable Set | eBay) und gucke mal, was dabei ´raus kommt.


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



kossmann schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf die LEDs zurück zu kommen... Der Preis für 1m Original-LEDs für den Innenraum ist ja gewaltig überzogen. Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass ein handelsüblicher LED-Strip Typ 5050 auch funktioniert und man nur den Anschluss selber basteln/löten/fummeln muss?
> 
> Ich habe noch einige Meter im Keller liegen, bestelle mir mal den passenden Stecker (z.B. 4-Pin JST SM Plug Receptacle Cable Set | eBay) und gucke mal, was dabei ´raus kommt.



Ja das geht, habe ich auch selber so gemacht, benutze sogar einen anderen RGB controller.
Wenn du willst schreib mich per PN an und ich kann dir erzählen wie ich das alles gemacht hab


----------



## kossmann (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich würde es über den original Controller laufen lassen - eigentlich reicht mir auch ein konstantes rot. Wobei man es natürlich auch komplett umbauen und die LEDs temperaturabhängig leuchten lassen und zusätzlich bei Events (neue eMail, etc). blinken lassen kann... mmhhhh, nein, ich bleibe erst mal bei konstantem rot  

Also einfach Stecker ´ran und ordentlich verlegen - fertig


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*



kossmann schrieb:


> Ich würde es über den original Controller laufen lassen - eigentlich reicht mir auch ein konstantes rot. Wobei man es natürlich auch komplett umbauen und die LEDs temperaturabhängig leuchten lassen und zusätzlich bei Events (neue eMail, etc). blinken lassen kann... mmhhhh, nein, ich bleibe erst mal bei konstantem rot
> 
> Also einfach Stecker ´ran und ordentlich verlegen - fertig



Ja musst nur schauen wegen den polen von rgb und + weil das ein bisschen verdreht ist, aber ja dein vorhaben wird klappen.
Ja mit dem farbwerke controller kann man einiges machen (hab ihn leider nicht)


----------



## hybrid79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich habe jetzt auch das Luxe bestellt und muss noch warten bis es da ist. Ich würde gerne noch nachträglich die LEDs für den Innenraum holen, ich weiss aber nicht ob 1m reicht oder 2m um den Innenraum schön zu beleuchten, leuchtet 1m bereits ausreichend aus? Gibts irgendwo Vergleichsfotos?


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich habe zwar nicht die original Streifen, aber ich habe ca. 2m drinnen.
1m sollte aber auch reichen!

Viel spaß mit dem neuen Gehäuse


----------



## hybrid79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Vielen Dank 

weisst du zufällig die Maße des Fensters? Also komme ich mit 1 Meter komplett rum? Muss ich das überhaupt? Wie wäre die Verlegung von 1m am sinnvollsten?


----------



## Drayygo (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo..ich habe den 1m Stripe bei mir drin und der reicht dicke..ich habe mal 3 Fotos angehängt um es dir zu zeigen..Weiß, Rot und aus..


----------



## hybrid79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Klasse, vielen Dank  Wo hast du das Band entlang gelegt?

Sieht gut aus, besonder das  weiss


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ich bin einmal um das ganze Fenster am Rand des Gehäuses : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH_Fz3q6oUE
Vorne auch noch einmal bei den Lüftern


----------



## Drayygo (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Joar, weiß ist meine "Standard-Farbe"..Mein Innenraum sah auch schonmal schöner aus, leider ist mir die Wakü neulich kaputtgegangen, daher der boxed - Kühler...Ich hab den Streifen hinten über dem Hecklüfter nach vorne und dann an der Front runter entlanggeklebt.. Brauchte zwar ne ganze Ecke selbstklebendes Band, da das vorhandene eher schlecht ist, aber es läuft...bei Bedarf kann ich dir auch 
Fotos hochladen, wie ich es verlegt habe.


----------



## hybrid79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

@meik
Gefällt mir sehr gut das Video.
Welche Stripes sind das? Die wechseln ja identisch mit dem Gehäuse oder? 

@Drayygo
Der Lüfter ist mir gerade schon aufgefallen, dacht schon Vapor Karte und so ne kleine CPU 
Hast du evtl. auch ein Foto im dunkeln? :


----------



## Drayygo (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Heute Abend schon^^ Ich muss mal gucken..^^


----------



## hybrid79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

wäre super  danke jedenfalls schonmal für die anderen


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Ja ich habe die Strips vom Gehäuse mit dem Controller der anderen Strips verlötet, damit sie zusammen die Farbe ändern.
Sind normale 5050 RGB strips: LED RGB Streifen Strips 5M 5050SMD Schwarz-PCB 300 LED / 5 Meter Lichtleiste: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
Müsste auch noch paar Bilder vom inneren haben, also wie es aufgeklebt ist, falls du willst.


----------



## hybrid79 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Danke dir, aber das mit dem Löten traue ich mir dann doch nicht zu 

Wird dann wohl die 1m Variante, denke 2m leuchten bestimmt hell wie nen Tannenbaum


----------



## Drayygo (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie versprochen, hier noch einmal Bilder vom 1m LED strip im dunklen..


----------



## hybrid79 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Vielen Dank  
Das sieht ja richtig gut aus und leuchtet ausreichend aus, somit reichen dann für mich auch die 1m. Hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## HGHarti (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Hallo Leute habe Heute mein Enthoo Luxe bekommen und noch Extra Phanteks LEDßs im Gehäuse verbaut.
Leider sind die Farben nicht Syncron.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Die Farben sind nicht die gleichen?
Dann kanns nur kaputt sein.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Scheiß auf die Funzelei, mit optischen Effekten wird die Kühlung nicht verbessert


----------



## HGHarti (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe - Zusätzlicher LED Streifen*

Die Kühlung ist sehr gut

Es geht um die LED´s


----------

